# book recommendation?



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
other than a bunch of threads that are very insightful, i was wondering if anyone could recommend any good books on sw aquaria that i can research.
thanks


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

If you're looking for complete beginner guides, then the following have been really useful to me thus far:

The Simple Guide to Mini-Reef Aquariums by Jeffrey Kurtz
http://www.amazon.ca/Simple-Guide-M...r_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267719339&sr=1-11

The Nano-Reef Handbook: The Ultimate Guide to Reef Systems Under 15 Gallons by Christopher Brightwell
http://www.amazon.ca/Nano-Reef-Handbook-Ultimate-Systems-Gallons/dp/0793805724/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

The New Marine Aquarium: Step-By-Step Setup & Stocking Guide by Michael D. Paletta
http://www.amazon.ca/New-Marine-Aquarium-Step-Step/dp/1890087521/ref=pd_sim_b_3

On top of these, several forums have been excellent sources of information - and GTAAquaria has certainly been no exception... I'm not ashamed to admit that there is a ton of valuable knowledge in the minds of those that frequent this board, and I for one am grateful that these guys have been there to help me out thus far!

Reefcentral.com has been the other forum that I have been scouring feverishly for ideas, advice and plain ol' research.

HTH?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love that nano reef handguide.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i currently have this one i just got that i think its really good. you can probably go to a nearby chapters and look through it and see if its what your looking for

http://www.amazon.com/Marine-Reef-A...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267742489&sr=1-5


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*sw aquarium books*

thanks for all of the recommendations everyone.
windowlicka and aln, thanks so much for names (and links!) and ciddian for the thumbs up for nano-guide. big ray, have been following your thread amongst ameeks and others, and they have all been an eye opener, and inspiring.
have to say that before i went to amazon, looked to see if the toronto public library had any but sadly... not a one!
this is a great start.
but am really going to take my time with it.
thanks for all of your help


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hah yah, their nano reefs are soo nice  which is what got me into sw now  i'm also at the planning stage. hoping to start when school is over :> muahahhaa


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

My suggestion is The Conscientious Marine Aquarist [2nd Edition] by Robert Fenner. There are a lot of good books/guides strictly aimed at specific groups of fish and corals too.


----------



## fishfrenzy (Mar 5, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> If you're looking for complete beginner guides, then the following have been really useful to me thus far:
> 
> The Simple Guide to Mini-Reef Aquariums by Jeffrey Kurtz
> http://www.amazon.ca/Simple-Guide-M...r_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267719339&sr=1-11
> ...


thanks for the additional resources! i'm just starting out and step-by-step book looks very informative


----------

